# What's with the Vitamin B supply?



## elevan (Feb 1, 2011)

I cannot find any available.  All the online sources are out.  The local feed stores are out.

Anyone know why it's not available?


----------



## lilhill (Feb 1, 2011)

That's strange.  I haven't heard of any reason why it isn't available.


----------



## julieq (Feb 1, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> That's strange.  I haven't heard of any reason why it isn't available.


As far as I know they're available locally here also.  We just bought a new bottle not too long ago.  I just checked Jeffers Livestock online and the fortified B complex are on back order though.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 1, 2011)

I just purchased a bottle. Don't know. At our local Co-op.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 1, 2011)

Did you try PBS Livestock?


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 1, 2011)

PBS has it tagged "call for availability," which usually means they're out.

Weird.


----------



## julieq (Feb 1, 2011)

If anyone is in desperate need and can't wait for online availability, I can certainly check our local co-op and if it's available I'll ship it.


----------



## elevan (Feb 1, 2011)

It's on my list of things to get and I can't find it anywhere, which seems so odd.

I just thought I'd see if others were having a similar issue or if there was a problem with the supply.

Seems like an odd thing for everyone to be out of.


----------



## julieq (Feb 1, 2011)

We had to go to the vets this morning.  I asked and they said that B's are on back order for them also.  They had three bottles, so I grabbed one in case someone needs it.  (We just bought a new bottle a couple of weeks ago, so have plenty for ourselves.)


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks like Valley Vet has the fortified B complex

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07806-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=vitamin b complex injectable


----------



## elevan (Feb 2, 2011)

Oat Bucket Farm said:
			
		

> Looks like Valley Vet has the fortified B complex
> 
> http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07806-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=vitamin b complex injectable


Look closer at that.  It says items marked with a ** are unavailable and it's marked with a **

I've checked every online vendor of the stuff I can find and all the stores around me - everyone is out.

I don't have a desperate need for it but I also don't have a supply of it. The stores and online vendors sell different brands and they are all out of stock?? 

In my mind, it makes me think that something must be wrong with the supply...or else why can't anyone get it...?


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Feb 2, 2011)

Well that was some tiny print. Thank you for pointing that out, I didn't even see it. Hmm, wonder why everyone is out?


----------



## elevan (Feb 2, 2011)

I sent an email to several of the manufacturers of it asking why the supply was widely unavailable.

Do you think I'll get a response?    Probably not.

I've even tried googling it to find out why it's not available...nothing...

Things like this make me suspicious


----------



## ThornyRidge (Feb 2, 2011)

Luckily I found the last bottle of Fortified B in my area (unforutnately expiration date is later this year) anyway there is some supply issue and noone has it.. go figure.. kinda like the terramyacin ointment a while back.. my guess is it might be some FDA/agricultural issue on actual development/ingrediants.. who knows but yes it does seem impossible to get for the time being..  the fortified apparently is the only one affected.. I see regular vit b everywhere..


----------



## elevan (Feb 2, 2011)

This is the email that I got back from Agri-Labs one of the distributors of Vitamin B injectible



> Ms. LeVan,
> 
> That product is on a manufacturer backorder and we do not have an availability date yet.
> 
> ...


So...I did get a response...but it didn't tell me anything that I didn't already know  

My advise would be that if you can find a bottle - buy it - who knows when it'll be available again


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 2, 2011)

so glad I bought a bottle two weeks ago.  I didn't have a need but have been gathering my emergency supplies.  Wonder how long it will be out for.


----------



## elevan (Feb 2, 2011)

No idea...just hope that no one is in need of it and cannot get it.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 3, 2011)

I just asked the members of my goat group in No. California and they tell me they saw it last week at TSC and at one of our local feed stores. So tomorrow I am going to try and TSC and see what they have.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 3, 2011)

TSC had plenty of Vit B complex. Expiration date is 1.5 years. But  my vet pointed out to me, if you want it for goat polio the Vit B complex does not have enough Thiamine in it to do any good. For that emergency you want Thiamine which is Vit B1.


----------



## julieq (Feb 3, 2011)

babsbag said:
			
		

> TSC had plenty of Vit B complex. Expiration date is 1.5 years. But  my vet pointed out to me, if you want it for goat polio the Vit B complex does not have enough Thiamine in it to do any good. For that emergency you want Thiamine which is Vit B1.


B1 is the main component of the B complex we use.  Not sure of the dosage suggested by your vet, but we've certainly felt it to be helpful.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 3, 2011)

You can use an extremely high dosage of the regular B vitamin when that's all you've got....some thiamine is better than none.
The fortified B is of course the best option....jes sayin' that regular is wayyy better than nothing if you have to use it in a pinch.
They pee out whatever 'extra' they don't need.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 3, 2011)

My vet didn't tell me what the dosage is and I didn't ask, until now. 

She did tell me that she has 3 bottles of 200 mg/ml in stock and that regular strength is 500 mg/ml. The bottle of B complex that I bought has 12.5 mg/ml of Thiamine. Big difference, but I agree that in an emergency some is better than none.


----------



## julieq (Feb 4, 2011)

We use vitamin B complex during situations of stress as a preventative measure.  We'd be hauling to the vet if there was a problem though.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 7, 2011)

FlightsofFancy found out the FDA pulled the product due to mfg issues...


----------



## themrslove (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh no!  Is there any more information on it?


----------



## elevan (Feb 7, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> FlightsofFancy found out the FDA pulled the product due to mfg issues...


Does that mean anything for those that have a current bottle?  Was there a recall on it?

Thanks!


----------



## chandasue (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the info about this. I had placed an order a couple weeks ago before it was listed as backordered on the website, only to find out it was backordered when the rest of my order arrived. Sounds like I'll be waiting quite a while for my order if it was a manufacturing issue... with the rest of Goaty Kingdom...


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 7, 2011)

Stopped at TSC tonight and went ahead and picked up a bottle of B Complex. I'd rather have the regular stuff than nothing. My current bottle is almost expired.


----------



## elevan (Feb 7, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Stopped at TSC tonight and went ahead and picked up a bottle of B Complex. I'd rather have the regular stuff than nothing. My current bottle is almost expired.


The TSC in Ashland?  Did they still have more?  Nobody close to me has any...including the 3 TSCs that I normally will shop.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, the TSC in Ashland. If I recall correctly, they had one more bottle. I would call there first before you make the trek though.


----------



## elevan (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

